# New Holland Workmaster 45



## gunmagic (Mar 8, 2015)

I was pulling my 1200 hour maint. I pulled what i thought was the hydraulic drain plug and when i opened it, there was almost nothing in the chamber. the chamber is located under the tractor and directly above the drive shaft for the 4 wheel drive. It is a 1 inch nut. it looks like where the drive shaft from the motor to the rear end would be but i can not find a place to fill it or a reference in the owners manual for it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably should be nothing in there. It appears the plug is well forward of the clutch pedal shaft. I believe unless your tractor has the 8 X 8 shuttle transmission everything forward of that is a dry hole. At least that's how it looks to me.

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...9bc05&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr62204ar203868758


----------



## BJr (Aug 27, 2021)

I have the workmaster 55 and wonder the same. I am having problems with the PTO clutch slipping and I thought this was the plug for the transmission. Open it and nothing but a little burnt oil came out. Does this need oil for the PTO clutch to work, where do you fill it? Or is it something that should not have oil in it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I still maintain it should be a dry hole. And no, oil is NOT needed to make the PTO clutch function. There will be an adjustment on the PTO cable, probably where the cable clevis attaches to the lever going into the clutch housing. There should be a small amount of travel on the PTO handle when first moved towards the engaged (or PTO on) position, then it should require a fair amount of force to move the lever the rest of the way. The greater the effort required, the more force is being applied to the clutch plate. Again, it's a dry clutch, and oil in there is not your friend. 

I would leave the plug out, and watch how things go from here.


----------

